# Onkyo TXsr606 - help with setup please



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

With the help of this forum I finally got everything running correctly. Unfortunately, someone messed with my settings and I have a basic problem I can't seem to correct. Previously if I played a DVD, or Cable TV with Dolby 5.1, the received played the appropriate soundtrack. I have both the cable box and DVD inputs with HDMI. Now I am getting way appears to be non-digital soundtracks on both sources, and cannot make them play Dolby. What am I doing wrong?

I know it is posted here that the receiver needs to be set on "auto" but I have no idea how to do that.

Thanks! I need the help, obviously.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

atticus5176 said:


> I know it is posted here that the receiver needs to be set on "auto" but I have no idea how to do that.
> ...


I'm not sure about the Onkyo, but most AVR's work the same (I own Yamaha :whistling

Try going into the main menu and setup; I'm sure there is a place where you can set the audio for every input (DVD, SAT, CD, etc.), set it to auto ...or maybe a quick look at the manual :hide:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, its in the main menu under audio presets. also make sure that the source is set to output bitstream audio.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have looked at all the menus unsuccessfully. Could you tell me where to find the bitstream audio output?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It will be in the DVD players menu not the Onkyo's.


----------



## atticus5176 (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks - any thoughts on why I am not getting Dolby 5.1 on cable HDTV outputs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Again check the menu of your Set top box and make sure that it set up to output 5.1 sound (some just call it surround) 
Again just in case you still cant find where on the Onkyo's menu to do the changes look in your manual at page 46 it tells you there how to set it up.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

atticus5176 said:


> Thanks - any thoughts on why I am not getting Dolby 5.1 on cable HDTV outputs?


Could be the program....sometimes they send a stereo signal.

I agree with Tony, check that your SAT receiver and AVR are properly set (if the AVR is setup correctly, AUTO, it will detect what kind of signal you're receiving and it will apply the correct mode).


----------

